# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Renovation is so much more than I thought

## BarbD

Hi everyone!  I'm adding a 9 x 12 foot master bath dormer to my bungalow. Didn't realize how many decisions there are to make!  And I'm doing this while undergoing chemo!  Tile, tub, vanity, lighting, mirrors.  Fortunately I have a good architect and  contractor to do the work. But it's overwhelming when you don't know if you'll be able to shop around.  I want to have all the major pieces picked out so we know it will work out. Any suggestion on how to organize will be much appreciated!

----------


## Marc

Hi BarbD ... welcome!
I am not sure I can help ... don't even know what a master bath dormer is ... may be an ensuite bathroom? YOu are lucky to be able to use an architect and a contractor to add a small bathroom. As for choosing materials and organising delivery, there are specialised shops that only deal in bathroom stuff and you are right, the choices can be overwhelming. 
Hope all works out for you, as well as with the chemo. 
If you lived in Sydney I may have suggestions, but Michigan ... too far from my stomping ground  :Smilie:

----------

